# Oberon Hummingbird cover? How much longer?



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Not to beat a dead horse, but no one from Oberon has responded to say how long it would be until the hummingbird design comes back for K2 in a while.  Two posts earlier said it would be a few days, but we're well past that.  I don't want to be a pest, but I'm debating a new cover, and I really want the hummingbirds design.  I would hate to settle for something else if the hummingbirds were coming back.  So, can someone PLEASE answer as to when, if ever, the hummingbirds design for K2 OR KDX is coming back?  And if it is returning, in what colors?

Thanks for your time, 

-Heather


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

not sure where you got a few days, right now there is no plan for the hummingbird to be back  at this point, it may be back down the road but right now its not on the drawing board and I KNOW they are not doing the DX anytime soon. (They have no design for it which they have to create for the DX)

The black dye is creating some issues with the color of the leather.. when it changes I promise I will post it.

My guess is the soonest would be would be well after the holidays, if it at all.  I WILL check again when I talk to Becca this week but this what I was told when we discussed it last


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Dear Patrizia,

Not to be annoying or anything, as I for one REALLY appreciate all your help and info sharing on my favorite subject: OBERON  !!!

But... You were actually the one who gave us the impression that it was only going to be a few days until the hummingbirds were back, and I just digged out the below from another thread you started on the same subject, and this is what you wrote at the time:



"okay you guys are WAY too quick.. LOL.. Becca was hoping this would go by unnoticed.. but here is good news

We were hoping you would'nt notice 


here is the detail information.  The Red is a problem with the dye, its not coming out right due to the amount of black they have to  add to create the design.. lots of them are either coming out wrong or they are hit and miss.. So for now the red is being replaced

the Hummingbird is NOT gone , but being revamped.. the design will be the same and as of right now they are keeping the sky blue but will either offer the other color in wine or saddle, they have not decided yet but within a few days it will be back.. Its just being fixed.  So no worries.. unless you had your heart set on red.  Its just being retooled (pardon the pun)"



I do appreciate that things not always go as planned, or that they change along the way, but in all fairness, I find it really ok for people to now wonder and ask questions, based on the previously latest available info


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

NEO you are never annoying, I could talk Oberon all day  

oh questions are GREAT I have no issue with it... I thought I updated that info but its more the possible I didn't, that is on me.. :_

I do stand by it at the time... LOL.. but  I will make a point to call her today but last conversation we had about this (she was on vacation last week) they are still having dye issues.. I think too they were waiting to see what the popularity  of the order on the K2 was.  SOOOOOO it changed again , HOWEVER, in the interest of being consistant and so you dint think I am having a blonde moment I will call as soon as they get in (they are on pacific time).. and I will get you the most current answer asap  sorry for the confusion, I missed the boat on that one.. 

But as you know with any business.. things change and btw I love the humming bird as well  so give me about an hour or so and I will have a response from her or don ASAP


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you so much Patrizia, and I hope you know how much we appreciate all you are doing for us, Oberon addicts  

Ans I think we all fully appreciate that decisions and plans change in all businesses - heck, my boss changes his mind every couple of hours on some sticky decisions, so I should know 

Oh, and no worries about the "blond moment": I'm blond too and fully understand


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay gang.. as of two minutes ago I got off the phone with Becca (company owner) as of now they are not having the luck they hoped.. they are going to retire this current image and PERHAPS may do an updated one in the future, but Brandon (Beccas brother and also designer extrodinare.. LOL) can't seem to find what he wants for this image and the black dye is just causing to much cost with the leather.. (bleeding issues)

They did hope to bring it back but as for now it is not going to be an option. 

If you have any more questions feel free to [email protected]!! I talk to Becca at least once or twice a week, same with Don so don't be afraid to ask!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Patrizia


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Anytime.. sorry it was not the response many of you (including me) hoped for and if it changes I will let you know what I hear


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> not sure where you got a few days, right now there is no plan for the hummingbird to be back at this point, it may be back down the road but right now its not on the drawing board and I KNOW they are not doing the DX anytime soon. (They have no design for it which they have to create for the DX)


I got the "few days" from you. I don't appreciate on a couple of threads being made the fool. If you had been honest from the start ("the hummingbirds design will not be available for several MONTHS"), I would have been ok. But you said "a few days" ON TWO DIFFERENT THREADS, then when I questioned this statement, tried to make me out to be wrong in one thread, and continue to do so in this thread.

And Oberon has great customer service


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm very sad to hear this. I've been waiting so patiently for it and they pulled it 3 days before I could order it. I've been checking every day, knowing it was just going to be a few days. I really had my heart set on it.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

hellerd2003 said:


> I got the "few days" from you. I don't appreciate on a couple of threads being made the fool. If you had been honest from the start ("the hummingbirds design will not be available for several MONTHS"), I would have been ok. But you said "a few days" ON TWO DIFFERENT THREADS, then when I questioned this statement, tried to make me out to be wrong in one thread, and continue to do so in this thread.


WOW that is a response I did not expect.. first of all no one is trying to make you look like a fool I think you are taking this a bit too personally here. I was and HAVE ALWAYS BEEN HONEST WITH THIS BOARD AND GIVE YOU INFO AS I GET IT OR ASKED TO PASS IT!!!! I do NOT appreciate the implication that I am lying.. its an insult.

Companies change their minds.. it happens, I HAVE NO CONTROL OVER THAT.

YOU are right I DID say that and indicated it in my previous post (because at the time that was the case)

.. I also knew they were working on it and thought I had posted that on the boards that it was still delayed.. that was an oversight on my part (and I indicated that). I was not sure if this was still being worked out..and knew that it was not going well.. which is why I spoke to Becca today , to get a definitive answer, to make sure I had the most updated info. . She was on vacation last week. Your post was reminder this was something I needed to ask again.

Part if this problem is you have the wrong impression.. allow me to clarify

YES Oberon has GREAT customer service.. *I DO NOT WORK FOR OBERON*, this info is on my OWN TIME. Like you I am a member of these boards but am in contact with Becca quite a bit so I was glad to find the info.

I noticed just now on a past thread you indicated the "rep had ignored or dodged your post" I think this is part of the problem..I am NOT ignoring anything.. I am NOT a REP for Oberon, I have never indicated I was.. I am just in communication with Becca and was passing info as I got it..I am a MEMBER here LIKE YOU.. PERIOD. MY business is here in NC (Oberon is in CA) I own a Public Relations Company. I am not tied to Oberons Customer Service.

I pass this stuff along to help out members, because I like the company and the people who run it and know it does help to be able to give you guys info as I get it so people are updated since they don't always have the time to do it, and I am honored to contribute.

You mentioned you did not get a response (they are a very small company and are great about emails so that surprised me) as SOON as I saw your post I made a POINT to get you an updated response ASAP and I did.

The orginal plan changed, its that simple at first they had PLANNED to release it in a few days.. they had to make some changes to the leather and the dyes were not working right... this is why the design was not working.. since there is a great deal of black in it.. the dyes were bleeding..as of now they either need to redo the design if they are going to make it work but they did not want to disappoint those that loved the original so for now its not being done.. and if they figure it out, they may add it again, and I will post that info as I get it. In short there is a lot of trial and error going on with this design right now. (I also POSTED this info AS SOON AS I GOT IT!)

There was NO way they could know this new leather was going to have this issue. So how was I supposed to know?
it's a company decision, which they felt they had to make. I too love that cover.. I understand dissapointment but with all due respect there is a way to convey it.. attacking the messenger in my opinion is not it.

I am sorry if this sounds harsh but it upsets me

I really wanted to get you the response you requested and made a point to do so (and was happy to do it!) ... in fact I even read the email early this morning and knew they were not in yet.. I played phone tag with Becca a few times today to make sure I got you the response I promised in my post back to you and your response is to call me a liar.. ....seriously??

I will be glad to help anyone with questions if they can't get a response right away (as I said there are only a few people within the company doing it all) but a simple acknowledgement you got the info is fine. This really caught me off guard, and frankly didn't see it coming.

I am more then happy to find out what anyone needs anytime with them, ask away and I will do my best to help get a fast response, but I would appreciate it if you remember like you I am JUST a member here so these conversations with Becca take place when we get on the phone and talk.

Luvmy4brats

I know what you mean , I would have loved to see that in the DX as well  it was one of my favorites but since its not coming back I am going with the Ginkgo red


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> I noticed just now on a past thread you indicated the "rep had ignored or dodged your post" I think this is part of the problem..I am NOT ignoring anything.. I am NOT a REP for Oberon, I have never indicated I was.. I am just in communication with Becca and was passing info as I got it..I am a MEMBER here LIKE YOU.. PERIOD. MY business is here in NC (Oberon is in CA) I own a Public Relations Company. I am not tied to Oberons Customer Service.
> 
> I really wanted to get you the response you requested and made a point to do so (and was happy to do it!) ... in fact I even read the email early this morning and knew they were not in yet.. I played phone tag with Becca a few times today to make sure I got you the response I promised in my post back to you and your response is to call me a liar.. ....seriously??
> 
> I will be glad to help anyone with questions if they can't get a response right away (as I said there are only a few people within the company doing it all) but a simple acknowledgement you got the info is fine. This really caught me off guard, and frankly didn't see it coming.


By posting a response for the company on this website, you have become a defacto representative of the company. You state you are glad to help with questions, as there are "only a few people within the company doing it all". By doing so, you become a part of the company. If you are not a paid representative, you should not post replies providing company information. And as a fairly new member of the board, the way you presented yourself made you look to be a representative of the company. Owning a PR company, I am sure that if you looked back at your previous posts, you could see how that inference could be made.

Where did I call you a liar?

I believe your response to be taken far too personally for someone with no stake in the company. And, when originally confronted with the lack of a hummingbird reveal beyond the "few days" presented, a simple, "the design is taking longer than expected/ plans have changed" from the company would have sufficed . . . rather than your correction that you never initially said it would be "a few days".


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I am done discussing this.. I made myself clear in my previous post. I gave you info as I had it. And yes when you say I was not honest simply because I could not see into the future regarding changes I take that personally. When you accuse me of lack of honesty it stands to reason you are calling me a liar.

As far as posting you will find many of us post info as we get it. We share things as they come up since there are so many fantastic vendors out there, and many members have insight into some upcoming things. I for one, appreciate it. If a member posts that Borsa Bella is coming out with new bags I don't assume she works for Melissa. Either way it's a moot point.

Since the company is small, Oberon and many members here appreciated the updates, if you don't thats fine.. feel free to scroll past them.

As for talking about this any further.. it's simple:

You asked, I went out of my way to get you the most updated response . I did that and posted as promised.. I am now finished.  A simple thanks would have sufficed.  I have spent way too much time on this already.

These boards are fun, informative and I enjoy being here and as you have probably discovered its full of fantastic members!  I do not enjoy negative exchanges (I assume most people don't). 

So with all due respect I am not addressing the issue again. You have the response you requested in your original question.   So we are done here. This is my last post on this particular topic.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

hellerd2003 said:


> By posting a response for the company on this website, you have become a defacto representative of the company. You state you are glad to help with questions, as there are "only a few people within the company doing it all". By doing so, you become a part of the company. If you are not a paid representative, you should not post replies providing company information. And as a fairly new member of the board, the way you presented yourself made you look to be a representative of the company. Owning a PR company, I am sure that if you looked back at your previous posts, you could see how that inference could be made.
> 
> Where did I call you a liar?
> 
> I believe your response to be taken far too personally for someone with no stake in the company. And, when originally confronted with the lack of a hummingbird reveal beyond the "few days" presented, a simple, "the design is taking longer than expected/ plans have changed" from the company would have sufficed . . . rather than your correction that you never initially said it would be "a few days".


You have been very confrontational with Patrizia, and you said "if you'd been honest from the beginning" -- that says you think that she lied. I think that by your saying that you were being made a fool of expresses insecurity. No one here thinks that you were made a fool, only you (perhaps).

I don't see Patrizia as a rep of the company. Reps get paid.

OK, let's be nice now.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

thank you.. that works for me..

As far as the Hummingbird goes it was a cover I hoped to have as well, Brendan wants to try to work the design into something different and he is an amazing artist so perhaps there will be a variation on it in time, with less black dye of course.  

This new leather seems to have bleeding issues with this design since it has the largest concentration of black dye mix. Knowing how they are they are not going to release anything that is not up to their standards.  I will keep asking  and let you guys know if anything on this changes.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Many people pass on the information they get from the company for cover, skin, etc. But sometime that information might change with various reason from the company. Because Patrizia talk to Becca of Oberon a lot, she relates the new information to us at that conversation. If the information differ the next time Patrizia relates to us, it doesn't mean she wasn't honest the first time. Patrizia is just passing on the information she got from Becca at that conversation to us which might be different from the last time. I appreciate the time Patrizia is spending to find out about the question that some KB member's have. 

I feel any information I get on KB or any other place is the information on that particular day. They might change anytime do to so many reasons.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I noticed the original poster changed their name from Hellered to what it is now.  I am sorry this dissapointed you but that name change.. well does it suit you? I am sure there are names that describe you much better and express all you are  then anger at a company. I have no doubt you have so much to offer here.

either way I wish you well.. you seem very unhappy and I hope that changes for you.. peace and continued good wishes your way.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

Patrizia,

I think the problem stemmed from your posting "not sure where you got a few days" as it could easily be seen as you dismissing that you had previously posted that it would be a few days, and while you have most certainly updated the info since then you still have a thread with the outdated info in it. It might not be a bad idea for you to edit your first post in your "Oberon Hummingbird cover IS NOT GONE" thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=11941.0 so that people that find that thread find updated info in the first post rather than outdated info.

Also, you had wanted me to post pics of my Purple ROH, I thought that I'd let you know that I've posted them in the "Post Oberon Pictures Here!!! Help others choose which Oberon is prettiest!" thread in case you haven't seen them (eighth post down). http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.925.html and I posted pics of my Red River Garden there as well (first post) http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.950.html

Most important of all, thank you for taking the time to give us information as to what is going on at Oberon even with some people providing less than motivational posts. It's truly appreciated. 

oberonsucks,

If I were you I wouldn't be worried about other people making you look a fool, you're doing that well enough on your own with that name change of yours. It really is silly to be so angry that you'd be willing to wear that as a badge of pride, better to use the name you had and vent in a sig. Better yet to just acknowledge that you got hold of outdated info, that things didn't work as well as had been hoped, and that now you'll need to find another cover.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Selcien

Thanks!  you do have a point and I concede to that.. it was not meant to be dissmissive, but I can see how it might have looked that way. I am sorry if that was offensive.. not my intent.

I did say that and thought I had updated, but I went to look and couldn't find it (TOTAL BLONDE MOMENT ON MY PART) .. last I knew it was still being worked on. (and it was). but there is still too much frustation with the dye issues.  I honestly did not think it would turn into this drama on the boards, things change after all... .  But I probably should have not posted that line off the top of my head. You are right 

Which is why I wanted to get an updated answer ASAP since I posted the info in the first place.. Brandon went on vacation , he got back , Becca left so I didn't get info until a few days ago of course. All I can do is try...I felt I owed everyone that info, dissapointing as it was. Right now they are considering reworking the design but even that is up in the air. 

I hope this woman feels better down the road I am sure she is a nice person but with the name change I feel that is just sad (I mean that sincerely) After all it is only a piece of leather we are talking about (a NICE one... but still..) 

anyway off to other things.. thanks so much for the link!! WOW.. and I love your skin.. I wouldn't not of thought of the black but its very sharp looking.. 

I just got my red Ginko today and am trying to figure out a skin since my favorite skin is not offered in the DX (I love waterfall it goes with all my covers). Great photos and thanks for sharing and the kind words and I will continue to update as things change (and sometimes it changes from one day to the next.. LOL).

I appreciate the post


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Patrizia,
You mentioned that you plan to order the Red Gingko DX Cover instead now that you can't get the Hummingbird.  Just wanted to warn you that the real Red Gingko DX cover doesn't look as nice as the one Oberon shows on their site for the DX.  There is very little black in the real design and the leaves and stems don't look as nice.  The cover shown in the picture as the DX must be for the Kindle2.  Too bad, as I thought it would look like the picture, but it doesn't.

luvshihtzu

Oops, I didn't read the previous thread to see that you already have the new DX cover.  Oh well, too late now, but maybe others might ask for a real picture of the Gingko DX cover before ordering.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I must say, we all need to keep things in perspective. Yes, were all excited about our Kindles- but- this is not really critical in our lives.
These are Kindles and covers, thats all they are 
I don't like seeing people get so upset, over these silly things.
Our lives and our health, are the truly important things 
This is all just fluff.
Be happy people, we are lucky in this economy, to be dong well enough to have all these toys. We should, be having fun here!
I wish everyone well 
Peace and love, to all


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

luvshihtzu said:


> Patrizia,
> You mentioned that you plan to order the Red Gingko DX Cover instead now that you can't get the Hummingbird. Just wanted to warn you that the real Red Gingko DX cover doesn't look as nice as the one Oberon shows on their site for the DX. There is very little black in the real design and the leaves and stems don't look as nice. The cover shown in the picture as the DX must be for the Kindle2. Too bad, as I thought it would look like the picture, but it doesn't.
> 
> luvshihtzu
> ...


Thanks.. I did get it and I was aware it was not going to have as much black.. probably due to the same reason they had to deal with the hummingbird issue.. the bleeding of the dyes.. I appreicate the heads up info though!!


----------

